# Bunter



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

*'INAPPROPRIATE' Top Scots cops U-turn on name 'Operation Bunter' for mission to guard Boris Johnson amid fears it would offend PM*










TOP cops u-turned on the name "Operation Bunter" for a mission to guard Boris Johnson amid fears it would offend the Prime Minister.

An insider said: "The name 'Operation Bunter' was given to the preparations.

"But several people pointed out the foolishness of calling it after a fat, posh English public schoolboy - not least given the PM is known for being a bit portly."

Sources told how Police Scotland then changed the name in a bid to avoid any chance they would "cause some sort of diplomatic incident".

The insider said: "Operation Aeration was selected as the alternative.

"But I'm not sure moving away from Billy Bunter to a name that implies the PM is full of air is much of an improvement."

https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/scottish- ... on-offend/


----------

